# Học tập mẹ Nhật với 7 quan điểm nuôi dạy trẻ đáng ngưỡng mộ sau đây



## ngoclan (18/6/19)

*Nước Nhật là một trong những đất nước đặt mục tiêu và chất lượng giáo dục lên hàng đầu. Cùng tham khảo 7 quan niệm nuôi dạy trẻ của mẹ Nhật và áp dụng ngay cho bé nhà mình mẹ nhé.
1. Đừng nói về những đứa con của mình*

Trong khi các bà mẹ Việt, Mỹ thường chia sẻ tính cách, lối sống, thành tích và quan điểm mà con của mình có được, phụ nữ Nhật hầu như giữ lấy nó cho riêng mình và chỉ chia sẻ với người thân cận nhất.
Mẹ Nhật không bao giờ so sánh con của mình với con người khác, tất cả những gì họ quan tâm là môi trường học của chúng có được tốt hay không, chúng có vui vẻ khi học và sinh hoạt ở đó hay không.






*2. Liên kết chặt chẽ sợi giây gắng kết giữ trẻ và người thân trong gia đình, nhưng không phải bằng hình thức ôm ấp, nựng nịu:*
Không như những bà mẹ việc thường giữ thói quen ủ ấp trẻ tại nahf, sợ bé ra ngoài sẽ gặp cảm lạnh, mẹ Nhật thường địu con cùng đi khắp nơi, đến hàng ăn, công viên trên những chiếc địu vải.
Họ không quan niệm trời lạnh là phải nhốt con trong nhà để an toàn sức khỏe. Sự gần gũi này thể hiện ở việc trẻ có thể cùng mẹ chuẩn bị một bữa ăn, hoặc cả nhà tắm bồn cùng nhau. Việc ôm ấp là có nhưng rất hạn chế, thay vào đó là những hành động thiết thực hơn.

*3. Nghĩ cho người khác*
Tất cả phụ huynh ở Nhật đều phải dạy dỗ con mình ngay từ lúc trẻ bắt đầu có ý thức không nên làm phiền người khác, luôn giữ thái độ ôn hòa, hành động phù hợp. Điều này thể hiện đặc biệt ở chỗ công cộng, không được làm ồn ào ảnh hưởng đến mọi người.

*4. Chuẩn bị bữa ăn cho từng thành viên trong gia đình*






Các bà mẹ Nhật luôn là người phải chuẩn bị các hộp cơm bento cho mọi người. Điều này tạo nên một sự gắn kết, nâng cao vai trò của người mẹ đối với gia đình. Mỗi hộp cơm chứa đựng tình yêu và sự quan tâm của người mẹ, từ việc chọn lựa thực phẩm dinh dưỡng cho phù hợp cho đến cách trang trí món ăn kích thích vị giác...

*5. Đề cao những chuyến đi gia đình*
Người Nhật khuyến khích những hoạt động có đầy đủ thành viên trong gia đình cùng tham gia. Những chuyến đi dã ngoại vào cuối tuần, ngắm hoa anh đào vào mùa xuân, đi dạo và vui chơi ở công viên. Đó phải là nơi mà có không gian để cho trẻ hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, tự do vui đùa, chạy nhảy.

*6. Kể những câu chuyện cổ tích và so sánh với thế giới thực tế*
Dạy trẻ những điều thực tế trong cuộc sống từ những câu chuyện cổ tích, vào những lễ hội như Tengu Matsurii, tưởng nhớ một con yêu tinh hay lễ hội ném đậu xua đuổi mua quỷ Setsubun. Từ những câu chuyện về các nhân vật ấy, bố mẹ sẽ kể cho trẻ những liên tưởng về người xấu trong xã hội bây giờ, giúp con nhận biết và làm quen với những điều có thật trong xã hội thực tế.

Theo sohuutritue.net.vn

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

